# HOw do I smoke sockeye salmon?



## lth80 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm doing some ribs today but my wife has a half fillet of sockeye, just wondering how this is usually smoked?

obv I'm not going to brine or anything, is that ok?  Can I just throw it on there for 3-4 hrs at 220?

thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2011)

Not 3 or 4 hours.

It will take less than 1 hour if they are fillets.

Just smoke them until they flake with a fork.

If you probe them the IT should be 135-140.


----------



## lth80 (Aug 7, 2011)

k thx!  wife woulda been mad if I cooked it 3 times longer than I had to =)


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

I like to put some olive oil on them and a little salt and pepper, just smoke til the meat starts to flake.


----------



## venture (Aug 7, 2011)

Check out some of this guy's smokes:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109837/alaskan-coho-silver-salmon

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

